# Anzahl der Suchergebnisse von google ermitteln.



## ak (5. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich bei google, das Wort "Java" eingebe kommen ca. 152.000.000 Suchergebnisse. Die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse steht ja rechts oben.

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage: Ist es möglich eine eigene Seite zu entwerfen auf der ein Formular ist auf dem der Benutzer z.B. das Wort "Java" eingibt und abschickt, anschließend ermittelt ein Servlet die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse von google (evtl. auch von anderen Suchmaschinen) und gibt diese aus.

Geht das? Wie würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## foobar (5. Feb 2005)

> Wie würdet ihr das machen?


Guck dir mal die Google-Soap-Api an.


----------



## ak (5. Feb 2005)

Guter tip.


----------



## DP (5. Feb 2005)

jou, die ist seit kurzem kostenlos.


----------



## ak (5. Feb 2005)

Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse evtl. für verschiedene Suchmaschinen ermitteln muss. Da müsste ich ja immer schauen ob es eine API gibt.

Habt ihr evtl. eine andere Idee? Vielleicht den HTML-Quelltext der jeweiligen Seite parsen und nach der Stelle suchen in der die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse steht?


----------



## DP (5. Feb 2005)

da wirste imho um einen eigenen parser nicht rumkommen...


----------



## ak (6. Feb 2005)

Ich denke auch, na mal sehen. War nur der Interesse halber.


----------



## foobar (6. Feb 2005)

> da wirste imho um einen eigenen parser nicht rumkommen...


Das JDK stellt bereits einen HTML-Parser zur Verfügung.

http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/articles/bookmarks/index.html


----------

